# How to get quality stock!?!



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

So I have found a couple of local breeders...but they mainly have petstore type mice. I would love to get at least a single pair or trio of show mice...but I am having a heck of a time finding anyone with them...yet alone willing to part with them. 
(in Maryland USA)
So how do I get any? Do I just need to make wild large price offers? Would an offer of 30 to 50 bucks be an acceptable offer? More? How much should be offered for good typey stock or great color? 
I would LOVE to have a collection of tri-color chocolate show type mice in particular...but HOW? 
It seems so difficult to find anything other than pet quaility stock.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I started with pet mice, and had the same problem as you, i then joined the NMC and went along to a show with a friend who joined the club befor me and met a few people, i was asked what varity i wanted but the one i wanted siamese was told they are rare so would have to waite and show other mice first befor someone would part with them as i was new (totaly understandable) so i said i realy liked fox as well and one of the people i was talking to bred foxes, so she said once she had some more litters she would sort me out with some. I also got a mouse from another breeder i had met at that show who happened to be selling a siamese carryer so i snapped him up.

So the best bet would be to go along to a show and meet some breeders who show.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I live in CA, I've been breeding mice for a couple years, all pet stock, and on Saturday just barely got my first English mouse. I started going to mouse shows, and talking to the breeders. I was invited to a breeders meeting, and that was where one of them was willing to part with a mouse for me. Basically, just find shows and attend them. Talk to the other breeders. Be patient. It will come.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Unfortunately, the only big, typey mice in America are from stock imported from us in England, and they are in the hands of only a few breeders. If you really want them you'll probably need to be prepared to travel for a couple of days to get them  I wish you luck finding your dream mice.


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

I went to the AFRMA website and basically emailed everyone even remotely near me to inquire. I eventually got lucky and someone who was leaving the hobby was willing to part with some nice mice. Just keep trying it may take a while (took me over six months of looking to get that first contact). Good luck!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh my, same here.

All of the breeders with pet types are very nice, but It's hard to find anything show worthy xD
Even the pet store mice lack in variety.
(also from Baltimore/Aberdeen Maryland)


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

It seems to be the story everywhere. Not one breeder with English mice will even give new owners a try. The mouse community seems to be so elitist. I am rejected over and over. How does the hobby expect to grow? 
It's fine and I am trying not to take it personally...it is just becoming very hurtful.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

There are plenty of elitist and usually the loudest most arrogant ones that are the worst offenders. I'm to a point where I am ignoring them, they are not worth my time and have nothing to offer that would warrent my continued tolerance. I can't tell you how sick and tired I am of hearing people hype of their own stock and degrade everyone elses.

I beleive I am fairly close to both of you. If either of you are truely interested shoot me a pm I am more than willing to talk to anyone interested in breeding mice. I only have a few select varieties avaliable but they are all from good lines and I will clearly explain the areas that they need improvment and how to work on improving them.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you for your offer. I would love to come and see some good examples. That would be wonderful. I will contact you sometime soon.


----------



## hlforumhl (Oct 2, 2011)

I have been making due with pet type mice...I have been breeding them for a while, and my fuzzy boy actually won best opposite in a show last year!!! And he came from me selectively breeding pet type mice. Now, though, I have finally gotten a few show type mice.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd take m137b up on her offer. She knows her stuff and has good mice.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

m137b said:


> There are plenty of elitist and usually the loudest most arrogant ones that are the worst offenders.


we've got all those sorts here to,just not really in the mouse fancy(much).The rat fancy has some bad press.I'm taking up rabbits and when I skimmed various forums and facebook groups I was put off of some varieties just by the attitude of the people with their contracts,fluffy hammocks and top priced animals.Not doing their chosen varieties any favours.When you scratch the surface you often find these people are virtual nobodies albeit vocal ones with fancy websites to peddle their overpriced stock.I have had to stalk someone slightly to get my starter stock,I've chosen a breed with no pet appeal as these attract the worst sorts imo . I have had to wait but they are coming from the best and he isn't charging me a thing because he wants to support the breed and it's club.Pity this attitude isn't more prevailant elsewhere rather than this blinkered outlook.


----------



## hlforumhl (Oct 2, 2011)

the attitudes do make things difficult sometimes... :?


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Here is what I don't get. In the reefing community we often share zoanthids (button corals) with each other for little to no cost. By spreading around some of our favorites, we help ensure that if our tank crashes for some unforseen reason we can restock by getting some fragments back from those we shared with. I lost all my corals recently when we ripped out the carpet and put down laminate (alergies say YEA!). As soon as I'm sure the tank is stable again, I'll be hitting some people up for some frags. As much as we hope to never have a disaster hit our mouseries, spreading around the good mice helps to ensure we can restart. I'm in Florida, if a hurricane like Ivan was to hit again I could lose all my mice to the power outage. I don't know how well they would stand two weeks without power in the summer heat. Tornadoes, blizzards, etc. are all out of our control and could spell disaster for a mousery. Yea, it is cool to have the best of the best, but I also think it is cool to be able to say I helped XYZ get his/her beautiful mice.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Exactly. 
I went from a well established network of people.
These people gave away or "sold" their birds ad rock bottom prices, to do all stated above and help out other breeders.
You never know who is going to be the next person to further the breed and nobody will be able to if they can't get started.

So it was really strange when I switched from finches to mice.

Candycorn.. We have this going now xD

http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=9143


----------



## hlforumhl (Oct 2, 2011)

I have never thought of it that way, but it is a really great point! I think I'll keep this in mind when breeding!


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I am hopeful that one day, if I ever try to breed, it will be possible to access good mice. I think, whether I breed or not, only good things can come of spreading good mice.

That is, assuming the breeders (even if they are starting out) are responsible and respect mice/know how to care for them. I don't think anyone would let a mouse go if they didn't know the home was good though. IF it is a good home/breeder, spreading them is a good thing.

I have pet shop stock and they ARE cute, no denying that, but compared to the mice here... not even close. I love my pet shop mice, but I would -kill- to get some of the beautiful mice you guys have, and the ones from europe even more so. (that is, when my house is not so full. As is I have too many inhabitants to take on more.) One day I am hoping to take on a breedable trio or group of typey mice to breed with.

It could be difficult with the way the US is about mice right now. Although, this forum is different from others and seems more open to sharing stock.


----------

